# Odd couple in need of a home



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Free: 1 white/red Timisora Tumbler, I think its a hen, 2008 bird - it is not show quality... and 1 cross from Gabriel X Giant American Crest, also 2008 and a hen.

Supply box and shipping and they are yours.

thanks

[email protected]


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Should that say "odd" and not "old"?? 2008 isn't old.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

can you post pics?


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Odd couple*

Thanks, I corrected the title, I have posted a photo, it looks like they are "pending approval". Email me and I will send the photo to you.

Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

wow what a difference in size,why do you say there old?im in the process of getting some birds,if i could afford it,i would def. take them their beauties.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Odd couple*

I meant to say "odd" in the title because as you can see quite a bit of difference in size. Considering these are neither the largest nor the smallest breeds of pigeons, its interesting the wide range of bodty sizes in domestic pigeons.

We think both are hens.

Link


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are quite a lovely pair...and I will correct the title from old to odd.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

The birds have gone to a new home.


----------

